# Neue Konsole mit 3 Ghz



## coder (18. August 2003)

Ich habe heute auf golem.de einen Artikel gesehen, der eine Konsole mit 3 GHz beschreibt  Ist doch krass, oder ?
Sie soll im Oktober diesen Jahres rauskommen.
3 GHz
256 DRam
100 GB Pladde
Win XP (lol)


hier der Link zum Artikel:  
Artikel


----------



## t0ny (19. August 2003)

Jo, das Phantom. Aber trotzdem: Mist.
Das 'Ding' verdient die Bezeichnung Konsole absolut nicht. Man kann das Ding aufrüsten, es kommt erst nächsten Jahr raus (was sind da schon 3GHz ?!), 256 Ram ist nicht gerade weltbewegend, Spiele werden gedownloaded (Ladezeiten...) statt gekauft (wo doch die Spieleverpackung, vor allem zu Zeiten der Euro-Box so reizten), und als OS Win XP ( -> 256 Ram...  ).
Noch eine Konsole braucht die Welt nicht!


----------



## Sinac (19. August 2003)

Hat doch bestimmt nen CISC Prozessor, oder?
Also für Konsolen finde ich RISC wesentlich besser, siehe PS2.


----------



## coder (19. August 2003)

ich bin erstmal auf den preis gespannt. ausserdem ist das teil eigetnlich keine konsole mehr !
und das könnte den erfolg verhindern.
ich meine, die meisten holen sich eine konsole, weil sie nicht so kompliziert wie ein computer ist und weil da einfach jedes spiel problemlos drauf läuft.
aber wenn man jetzt xp und 3 ghz, ne platte usw. drauf hat, könnte es die konsolen user zurück schrecken ! denke ich jetzt mal !


----------



## t0ny (19. August 2003)

@coder
400 Dollar.


----------



## coder (19. August 2003)

wow, das is aber n guter preis !
aber trotzdem, 400 € sind nicht gerade wenig !


----------



## t0ny (19. August 2003)

Produktinfos 
genial designte, offizielle (Flash-) HP 
Ziemlich viel Schein, wie ich finde. Aber ich glaube, die haben ihre Erwartungen etwas hoch gesteckt. Schon alleine wegen dem Preis


----------

